# Field trip to Caribena versicolor



## Kumalo (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi,

I made a video about my latest trip to Martinqiue

Reactions: Like 15 | Love 3 | Award 1 | Winner 1


----------



## crystalfreakkk (Aug 3, 2018)

THIS IS SO COOL! I would love to go to South America to see tarantulas in their natural habitat. What an awesome experience. The bit at the end where the larger T eats the smaller one is wild, so cool you caught it on video.


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Aug 5, 2018)

Fantastic video!  I love seeing arboreal tarantulas in nature.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 5, 2018)

I loved it so much. Thank you for sharing the video.


----------



## tewebag (Aug 6, 2018)

Poor little hungry T's.  They really wanted to eat those sticks.


----------



## Kumalo (Aug 20, 2018)

Here is a link to the full article of my field trip:

http://www.kumalo.de/index.php/en/countries-en/martinique-en

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Aug 22, 2018)

tewebag said:


> Poor little hungry T's.  They really wanted to eat those sticks.


I knoooow, I just wanted to shower them in crickets 

VERY cool video though, thanks for sharing!


----------



## viper69 (Sep 9, 2018)

This is a great video. @CEC and @EulersK thought you guys would like too.

@Kumalo thank you so much for posting this video, very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Sep 18, 2018)

Amazing video, thank you for sharing!


----------

